# Thomas high on Lewis?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> "If he can't land Ron Artest, with the Pacers intent on sending the wayward swingman to the West, look for Knicks president Isiah Thomas to pursue Seattle's Rashard Lewis. Thomas is admittedly obsessed with length and Lewis, at 6-10, is thus an irresistible small forward. This could only happen, granted, if the Sonics shift into cost-cutting mode. Yet if that is Seattle's response to a tough time financially, I'm hearing that Isiah would be ready to pounce with an offer featuring Penny Hardaway's expiring contract and rookie guard Nate Robinson, who's more popular in Seattle than Ray Allen after starring at Washington."
> 
> -ESPN.com


If Thomas is so high on length, why didn't he offer Penny instead of Tim Thomas?

Interesting thoughts though huh?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> "The Knicks, hopeful that Lewis' recent proclamation about opting out his contract after next season helps their chances, would also absorb Danny Fortson in such a swap."
> 
> -ESPN.com


Another interesting tidbit.

Would certainly improve the team though huh?

-Petey


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm sure Thomas isn't the only GM interested in Lewis' services. 

But the Sonics aren't stupid. They didn't resign Jerome to a 5 yr contract, & they didn't resign injury ridden AD to a 5 yr contract, they aren't going to trade a cornerstone of the organization for Nate Robinson & an expiring contract. Nate Rob may be a fan favorite in Seattle, but Rashard is averaging 22+ points a game.....Nate is a nice 8th man off the bench to provide energy, not a guy to build a team around, like Rashard & Ray are.

& Rashard is expected to opt out, that was how his contract was made. Seattle didn't want to give him max $$$ in 03 because he was inconsistent & not worth max $$$ at the time, so they made the contract out that if he was a better player worth more $$$ toward the end of it, he could opt out in the 6th year. It's not like Rashard is making threats that he is unhappy in Seattle or that he is planning to buy a house elsewhere. He has said he can see himself finishing his career in Seattle & that he would love to play his whole career for the Sonics & break records that GP & other Sonic greats hold. The whole thing is will the Sonics pay him what the market dictates? Probably, if they paid Ray $80 mil, who's a 30 yr old SG, I don't see how they don't pay a guy they developed for 9 years & who will be 27-28 when he _might_ opt out.

Also, he was on a radio pregame show before the home Cleveland game a few weeks ago, and David Locke (the radio personality) was asking him about how he could opt out & leave $21 mil on the table, & Rashard said he didn't know for sure if he would, because Luke & Nick's contract's expire that year & he wants to make sure they get paid, not just one guy (meaning himself). So we'll see....& Danny Fortson is a big fan favorite....if they traded him, fans would be very dissapointed.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Why do we always want the guys with personal problems? i mean artets, anger management, qyntel woods, animal abusement, ruben patterson, well, fighting and stuff, and now rashard lewis? who was fined for drunk driving? but i love the way he plays, maybe we could get allen for marbury :raised_ey 

I was watching mike and the mad dog, and he was talking to isiah thomas, and he said he will be in a knick uniform by march.... but he is still discussing with brown about who he wants to keep......

how do you feel about how qyntel woods plays? he's not bad at all........ well,,,,,, to me n e wayz


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> I'm sure Thomas isn't the only GM interested in Lewis' services.
> 
> But the Sonics aren't stupid. They didn't resign Jerome to a 5 yr contract, & they didn't resign injury ridden AD to a 5 yr contract, they aren't going to trade a cornerstone of the organization for Nate Robinson & an expiring contract. Nate Rob may be a fan favorite in Seattle, but Rashard is averaging 22+ points a game.....Nate is a nice 8th man off the bench to provide energy, not a guy to build a team around, like Rashard & Ray are.
> 
> ...





hey, hey, hey, please, dont be so pesimistic, we want to keep our hopes high, i mean, we are'nt getting ron artest ....... i would even enjoy al harrington's time here, if available


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Rashard's a good guy....he got a DUI before training camp started at the end of September, which is really surprising because of his track record of being a good community guy & organizing so many events throughout the entire year for the city of Seattle. He's not a troubled guy, he just made a mistake. Now, if he gets some other charge or another DUI, it may be a problem.

sorry to damper the dream down by being a wet blanket . It's just the whole idea of trading Rashard is ridiculous.


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Lewis would be a prefect fit here. I have always liked him and I wouldn't mind trading away Nate for him, to say the least.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Who is the Knicks gonna trade for Lewis? There's nobody on the roster the Sonics would like (well, Robinson for Lewis is too lopsided). The Sonics don't need salary cap room- they're not desperate.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Who is the Knicks gonna trade for Lewis? There's nobody on the roster the Sonics would like (well, Robinson for Lewis is too lopsided). The Sonics don't need salary cap room- they're not desperate.


I don't understand how folks can say well they not desperate. How do you know? How do you know your GM does not like anyone on our roster? Are you in the meetings with the GM and coaches of the league? Anything can happen from now to the trade deadline, and quite frankly Lewis could still be moved in a trade to another team down the road if not the Knicks. There are a few untouchables in the league nowadays and Lewis does not fit in that criteria. So if Lewis is indeed traded, it won't be a surprised to me. 

Keep in mind just in case you didn't know, these threads are here to gather discussion of different possibilities that the Knicks can look into. Let the Knick fans enjoy the dream a little like BIG said, instead always throwing negativity around.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

ur rite kit, i mean look at the sonics record they arent doing as well we expected without nate mcmillan, and look at brown he isnt doing well at ALL either, maybe he does want to make ome changes in their roster, or maybe enev in their starting rotation....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I don't understand how folks can say well they not desperate. How do you know? How do you know your GM does not like anyone on our roster? Are you in the meetings with the GM and coaches of the league? Anything can happen from now to the trade deadline, and quite frankly Lewis could still be moved in a trade to another team down the road if not the Knicks. There are a few untouchables in the league nowadays and Lewis does not fit in that criteria. So if Lewis is indeed traded, it won't be a surprised to me.
> 
> Keep in mind just in case you didn't know, these threads are here to gather discussion of different possibilities that the Knicks can look into. Let the Knick fans enjoy the dream a little like BIG said, instead always throwing negativity around.


Kitty,I wouldnt call it negativity,I would call it reality.There is ZERO,NADA chance that Rashard Lewis could be had for an expiring contract and Nate Robinson.....The guy is young and super talented...


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

I would trade Tim Thomas or Penny Hardaway for him........ he's a good player and can help the Knicks out


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> Kitty,I wouldnt call it negativity,I would call it reality.There is ZERO,NADA chance that Rashard Lewis could be had for an expiring contract and Nate Robinson.....The guy is young and super talented...


Read the post carefully I didn't say we could get him. I just don't like it when folks say we have nothing no one wants which is not true at all and blah blah blah. That's the point I'm trying to make. Let the kids dream on this board a little instead of always being negative. This was directed at posters who continue to come on this board posting their negative comments. The non-Knick fans that is.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I don't understand how folks can say well they not desperate. How do you know? How do you know your GM does not like anyone on our roster? Are you in the meetings with the GM and coaches of the league? Anything can happen from now to the trade deadline, and quite frankly Lewis could still be moved in a trade to another team down the road if not the Knicks. There are a few untouchables in the league nowadays and Lewis does not fit in that criteria. So if Lewis is indeed traded, it won't be a surprised to me.
> 
> Keep in mind just in case you didn't know, these threads are here to gather discussion of different possibilities that the Knicks can look into. Let the Knick fans enjoy the dream a little like BIG said, instead always throwing negativity around.


Lewis isn't untouchable. But there are better trades than sending him to NY. Ron Artest, for one.

How do I know we are not desperate? Sonics have drafted two 18 year olds with their 1st rounders for the last two years. This proves the organization is willing to wait for their young bigs to develop. Well, I don't like the idea, cuz Allen will be in the 4th year of his contract when Petro and Swift take out their pacifiers. _Then_ we'll be desperate.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:



> I would trade Tim Thomas or Penny Hardaway for him........ he's a good player and can help the Knicks out


cuz the knicks have tim thomas........


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

why would the sonics trade a guy who averages 22 a game and creates mismatch opportunities for the rest of his team for a 5'9 point guard when they have already invested so much effort in ridnour. Even if lewis didn't want to resign with seattle, in the two months after the trade deadline i think he would individually make 3-5 win's difference. why would they give that up just so they can help out [STRIKE]desperate knicks fans.[/STRIKE]


----------

